# [INSTALL] flags core 2 duo 32 bits (resolu)

## colito

salut à tous, 

ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas posté ici, ça fait plaisir de voir que ce forum est de plus en plus vivant  :Wink: 

voici donc ma question: je vais réinstaller ma gentoo sur core 2 duo car mon athlon X2 64 vient de me claquer dans les doigts...j'ai donc investi plus par obligation que par plaisir mais bon...

je pense par ailleurs repasser en 32 bits car le 64 bits, notamment pour diverses raisons de compatibilité avec certaines applis ne m'a pas convaincu, et je ne suis pas sur d'avoir un gain de perfs monstrueux en plus...

bref, je cherche les CFLAGS et USE FLAGS qui vont bien...et sur le forum et le wiki gentoo, il y a des infos assez discordantes pour le 32 bits...alors, march=prescott ou march=pentium-m???

pas de flags plus spéécifiques au core 2 duo que ceux ci? 

sinon, merci à El_Goretto d'avoir mis un lien vers un comparatif intéressant entre perfs en 32 bits et perfs en 64 bits qui a fini de me convaincre de repasser peinard en 32 bits... et merci égalemtn au contributeur (dont j'ai oublié le nom) qui a posté un petit script sympa pou les use flags en fonction du processeur...je m'en servirai à coup sur  :Smile: Last edited by colito on Wed Dec 20, 2006 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## grosnours

Infos discordantes ? "-march=prescott" en 32bits et "-march=nocona" en 64bits, c'est pourtant clair, non ?

----------

## colito

bah ok, mais il y a plusieurs autres posts, notamment sur les forums en anglais, où les gars conseillent march=pentium-m à la place, avec -msse3...alors que croire?

----------

## grosnours

Tu pourrais aussi utiliser "-march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mfpmath=sse,387" tant qu'à faire.

Si tu veux t'amuser, cherche un benchmark synthétique (le vieux freebench par exemple) et varie les flags gcc, mais c'est du temps perdu.

----------

## colito

bah c'est pas la peine de t'agacer non plus...je cherche des réponses à une question qui te parait peut être évidente mais qui ne l'est pas pour moi...désolé mais je ne suis pas spécialiste en architecture de processeurs, et pour moi, il n'est pas évident que le core2 duo dérive du P4...car prescott si je ne m'abuse est une architectur P4...

Il me semble de plus que j'ai posé ma question poliment et que j'ai en mon temps suffisament contribué sur ce forum pour attendre des réponses polies...

----------

## boozo

'alute

dans la dernière GWN il est fait mention des core 2 Duo :

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS for Intel Core 2 CPUs
> 
> The Core 2 Duo is the flagship chip of Intel's CPU line and the "it" processor of the moment. Any right-thinking Gentoo-er has only one question: "What CFLAGS should I use for that bad boy?"
> 
> Michael Weyershäuser provided a pointer to a dirtyepic blog post that answered that question based on information from Intel itself. For GCC 4.1, Core Solo/Duo uses -march=prescott while the Core 2 Duo/Solo gets -march=nocona. For GCC 4.2, the -march is the same, but a -mtune=generic flag is added.
> ...

 

Je pense que c'est le plus à jour non ?   :Wink: 

----------

## grosnours

Je ne suis ni agacé, ni spécialiste en processeur, et encore moins en Intel, mais 3 minutes et une recherche ont répondu à ta question.

Et pendant que je suis dans les rectificatifs, le fait que tu sois peut-être une figure connue du forum m'est totalement indifférent et j'ai moi aussi, répondu poliment à tes questions.

A bonne entendeur ...

----------

## colito

merci Boozo pour cette précision. Prescott semble donc en effet etre une bonne solution, dans la mesure où nocona, si je ne m'abuse, concerne EM64T, ce qui n'est pas ce que je pense faire...

je n'avais pas lu cette GWN, merci donc de m'en faire part  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

de nada   :Smile: 

je suis un peu largué question architecture avec l'arrivée des 64bit alors qd je trouve un truc clair je bookmark pour l'avenir  ^^

BTW: bon je te l'accorde le post de grosnours pourrait parraitre un peu vert sans smiley derrière mais d'un autre côté tu prends des tours un peu vite qd m^... donc forcément la réponse... So keep cool, c'est juste un malentendu et puis, c'est Noël   :Wink: 

[edit] un ch'tit (résolu) stp  :Wink: 

----------

## colito

aucun souci pour moi, je concede m'etre un peu vite agacé mais bon, je concede aussi qu'il m'a répondu sur un ton assez limite d'entree de jeu...mais bon, perso je n'ai aucun probleme, et sans rancune.

pour info, je viens de lire qqpart que des flags spécifiques pour core2 duo devraient arriver avec gcc 4.3, donc pas le feu pour l'instant  :Wink: 

et bonnes fêtes aussi à toi !

----------

## boozo

dont acte je ne suis pas l'intéressé mais c'est qd m^ agréable à lire   :Wink: 

/off Par contre : moué z'ai un problème... ze veux un (résolu) dans le titre   :Laughing: 

comment ? oui, je suis flemmard pour les recherches sur le forum   :Razz: 

edit : ben voilàaa faut venir plus souvent ^^ 

'erci

----------

## colito

oops, désolé...ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai pas posté un topic ici que j'en ai oublié les regles les plus élémentaires  :Embarassed: 

----------

## nemo13

 *colito wrote:*   

> oops, désolé...ça fait tellement longtemps que j'ai pas posté un topic ici que j'en ai oublié les regles les plus élémentaires 

 

C'est pas grave du moment que c'est rectifié dans la bonne humeur  :Wink: 

Joyeuses fêtes de Noël et bonne compil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouaip, nounours est "serviable" mais parfois limite. 

D'ailleurs je me garderai bien d'être aussi affirmatif que lui, vu les postes anglophones sur le sujet qui ne permettaient pas de se faire une opinion définitive entre le -march=prescott et le -march=pentium-m.

Enfin, çà, c'était avant la GWN et la réponse d'Intel. (Merci boozo  :Smile: ). Quoi que. On a pas de réponse claire pour du Core 2 en 32 bits. Le -march=nocona, c'est bien réservé au 64 bits non?

----------

## Mickael

Salut à vous ,

juste un poste récent sur ces questions :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-522542-highlight-.html

----------

## nemo13

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> On a pas de réponse claire pour du Core 2 en 32 bits. Le -march=nocona, c'est bien réservé au 64 bits non?

 

Ben oui, là j'ai du mal à suivre.

Car de base si l'on achète du Core 2 c'est pour passer "à terme" en 64 Bits donc  :

Pourquoi le faire tourner en 32 ( sauf programmes ne supportant pas encore archi 64 b )

les compilo n'ont pas l'air de bien optimiser les programmes pour cette nouvelle architecture

Gentoo en 64 bit --> chost amd64

le -march est-ce bien intéressant de mettre un flag pour 32 b alors que la bête est 64 b

donc pour le moment je ne sens pas trop la chôôse et je comprend très bien que Colito se pose des questions.

----------

## colito

ah merci à tous de vous poser des questiones existentielles en ma compagnie...effectivement l'histoire du 32/64 et des flags correspondants n'est pas tres claire...   :Confused: 

Je pense effectivement comme El_Goretto que le flag nocona est réservé au 64 bits...mais quid du 32 bits alors??? la GWN ne donne en effet le flag prescott que pour le core premier du nom... et que nocona pour le core 2 duo, intel doit en effet postuler que puisque le proc est compatible EM64T tout le monde va vouloir un systeme en 64bits... et ne pas chercher à faire marcher le core2 en 32 bits  :Mad: 

du coup c'est clair que la réponse d'Intel n'est pas très complète et que je ne sais tjs pas comment gérer la chose en 32 bits...je vais finir par compiler en 64 bits, même si je suis franchement pas tres chaud apres tous les soucis de compat que j'ai eus avec mon X2 mais bon, à défaut de trouver des flags cohérents pour 32 bits...  :Sad: 

----------

## grosnours

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Car de base si l'on achète du Core 2 c'est pour passer "à terme" en 64 Bits donc  :
> 
> Pourquoi le faire tourner en 32 ( sauf programmes ne supportant pas encore archi 64 b )

 

Tu ne crois pas plutôt que, de base, on achète un C2D parce que c'est un des CPU les plus puissants, qu'il consomme moins ou qu'il a les extensions VT ?

Je ne connais pas de programme qui ne tourne qu'en 64bits ou qui pose de problème particulier en 32bits. Par contre, l'inverse est "courant" dans une utilisation classique. Heureusement pour ceux qui ont choisi le 64bits, ces problèmes se règlent petit à petit.

Viennent ensuite les questions de l'utilité du 64bits pour tout un chacun et celle des performances d'un même CPU en 32bits, 32bits sur un host 64bits et 64bits.

Choisir 32bits, c'est choisir l'éprouvé et probablement les performances au risque de devoir réinstaller sa machine en 64bits à moyen ou long terme. Choisir 64bits, c'est tenter l'aventure et l'avenir au risque de perdre du temps sur des bugs ou incompatibilités et peut-être des performances.

 *colito wrote:*   

> du coup c'est clair que la réponse d'Intel n'est pas très complète et que je ne sais tjs pas comment gérer la chose en 32 bits...je vais finir par compiler en 64 bits, même si je suis franchement pas tres chaud apres tous les soucis de compat que j'ai eus avec mon X2 mais bon, à défaut de trouver des flags cohérents pour 32 bits... 

 

Ma réponse concernant "-march=i686", qu'au passage, tu as prise pour de l'agacement, était tout à fait sérieuse.

De plus et quelque soit ton choix, rien ne t'empêchera de recompiler ton système avec "-march=core2" lors de la sortie de gcc-4.3 .

----------

## El_Goretto

@colito: +1.

Certains (comme moi) ne sont pas pressés de passer au 64 bits. Par exemple parce que ma gentoo 32 bits fête ses 3 bougies bientôt et tout fonctionne très bien. Et si je rajoute qu'en plus j'ai une ATI ...  :Smile: 

C'était pas franchement dans mes plans à courts termes, le 64 bits.

J'avais prévu de jouer avec Xen, pas de remettre en cause toute mon install.

----------

## colito

Xen et une carte ATI??? serais tu masochiste El_Goretto??? je vais finir par me poser des questions sur ta santé mentale!!!  :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Plus sérieusement, pour ce qui est du 32 bits, je suis assez d'accord avec toi dans l'immédiat, rien ne presse de passer en 64 bits, surtout au vu de l'article que tu avais mis en lien et qui montre que la différence est minime, dumoins pour les applis que j'utilise, alors il est clair qu'à ce niveau , je vais jhouer la sécurité plutot que de galérer à nouveau avec des instabilités/bugs 64 bits de certaines applis...

Grosnours, penses tu qu'avec GCC 4.3, il ne sera pas nécessaire de réinstaller complètement, dans la mesure où le march change, même si le CHOST reste identique? a priori non mais bon, j'aurais tendance à jouer la securité et à réinstaller...

En l'absence d'infos précises et documentées de la part d'intel je pense que je vais compiler tout ça en 32 bits avec le march prescott. Je me damande d'ailleurs si par hasard, les cflags prescott et pentium-m+msse3 ne reviendraient pas strictement au même...à creuser, je n'ai pas le temps aujourd"hui...

Et toi El_Goretto, qu'as-tu choisi en march avec ton core2?

----------

## Mickael

Réinstallé avec gcc.4.3 : non, mais le emerge -e system && emerge -e world == une pseudo réinstallation. Encore une fois la réinstallation sous gentoo n'existe pas ; des mises à jour régulières font que le système dans sa globalité reste au niveau des dernières livecd proposées et même plus! Enfin avec l'histoire de gcc.4.3 cela nous permettra, nous les core et core2, d'optimiser vraiment nos compilations avecc toutes la puissance de nos core et core2. voili voilà.

EDIT : juste pour rappel à destination des nouveaux sous core et core2 : core == basé sur pentium m et core2 == basé sur pentium4.

Si j'ai dit une grosse bêtise n'hésiter pas à rectifier!.

EDIT : Pour ton histoire de 32/64 regarde le lien que je t'ai filé, dedans il y a un lien sur le site d'un dev sur le forum qui a discuté avec un dev d'intel à ce sujet. Ce dev intel poste également beaucoup  sur la/les liste de diffusion de gcc, ou tu pourras apprendre beaucoup.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben je suis en pentium-m et sse3.

Enfin pour être plus précis, j'avais essayé les 2 (avec prescott) sans rien voir de sensiblement différent.

Note que si j'avais commencé par tester le flag pentium-m, je serais peut être encore en prescott en ce moment... 

Je n'ai pas de réponse définitive. Le seul truc qui me chagrine sont les accès disques qui ralentissent un peu trop la machine à mon goût (pendant les compilations), mais soit c'est la carte mère exotique et ses drivers sous linux, soit je me suis déjà trop habitué au gain de perfs obtenu depuis mon 2600+  :Smile: 

(note: oui, je suis un guedin, mais je me soigne, il est fort possible que je prenne une nvidia pour la prochaine, mais j'attends février pour en être sûr  :Wink: . Et puis Xen c'est pas fait, xen-sources powa...).

--

edit: le Core 2, du P4? Tes sources, MickTux?

----------

## Mickael

Me suis peut être mal exprimé mais regarde : 

 *Quote:*   

> Core est une marque déposée par Intel pour remplacer la marque Pentium. La marque Core a été utilisée la première fois début 2006 pour désigner l'évolution Yonah des microprocesseurs Pentium M. Core Solo pour un processeur simple c½ur et Core Duo pour un processeur double c½ur.
> 
> Les microprocesseurs Core Solo et Core Duo ne doivent pas être confondus avec les Core 2 (Core 2 Duo, Core 2 Extreme, etc.). Les Core 2 sont les premiers microprocesseurs de la 8e génération de la famille x86, à l'architecture succèdant à NetBurst utilisée par le Pentium 4

 

La source : google + wiki + core,

mais une recherche sur le site d'intel devrait confirmer.

----------

## Mickael

En ce qui concerne le débat prescott et pentium-m pour les core-duo, la réponse est sans appel : c'est prescott.

----------

## colito

et donc si je comprends bien, c'est prescott pour les Core 2 duo, parce qu'ils dérivent des Pentium 4 et non des pentium m du coup...

merci pour ces éclarcissements, et en fin de compte, attendons patiemment gcc 4.3 pour nous faire vraiment plaisir...

----------

## El_Goretto

Non, non, on reprend.

Core Duo (donc le 1!), c'est prescott, yabon, on a compris.

Mais pour le Core 2, si tu lis bien "à l'architecture succèdant à NetBurst utilisée par le Pentium 4", çà ne veut absolument pas dire que c'est un dérivé du NetBurst, oooh que non. L'intégralité du texte par contre implique que ce n'est pas du tout non plus l'archi pentium-m.

Mais on n'a pas avancé. (Déjà, éviter de se fourvoyer, c'est pas si mal  :Wink: ).

----------

## Mickael

++

Core duo n'est pas core2 duo.

Core est le nom succédant à pentium, donc il faut rapprocher core et core2 à pentium, pentium2, 3, 4 etc (dans l'esprit)

 *Quote:*   

> Non, non, on reprend.
> 
> Core Duo (donc le 1!), c'est prescott, yabon, on a compris. 

 

++

 *Quote:*   

> ais pour le Core 2, si tu lis bien "à l'architecture succèdant à NetBurst utilisée par le Pentium 4", çà ne veut absolument pas dire que c'est un dérivé du NetBurst, oooh que non. L'intégralité du texte par contre implique que ce n'est pas du tout non plus l'archi pentium-m.
> 
> 

 

Lisez les liens donnés dans mon premier poste et allez sur le site de gcc.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais on n'a pas avancé. (Déjà, éviter de se fourvoyer, c'est pas si mal ).

 

++  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

Après avoir mis Pentium4 et Prescott j'ai finalement mis ça : march=pentium-m et je suis très satisfait des performances de ma machine (a peine 3h20 pour compiler OOo). De plus je suis en 32 bits.

Pourquoi ? En fait car je suis tombé sur différents articles détaillant lhistorique des processeurs Intel (dont celui la : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/623-1/intel-core-2-duo-dossier.html), et expliquant bien que larchitecture Core2 Duo est inspirée de l'architecture Pentium-M pour des raisons de performance et de consommation dénergie. Comparé à un P4 un Core 2 Duo chauffe environ deux fois moins (je le sais par expérience).

Ce qui ne veut pas dire que Core 2 duo = Pentium-M mais cest larchitecture qui sen rapproche le plus, il est plus proche du mobile que du P4.

----------

## colito

intéressant...dans la mesure où je pense le metre en watercooling sur mon reserator 1 plus qui est censé être compatible avec du 775, s'il d"égage moins de chaleur que le p4, il en dégager aussi moins que l'athlon X2 (4200+ dans mon cas)...du coup, je peux l'associer sns pression à mon core 2 duo 6400 vu que ça chauffe moins....j'avais de doutes, mais là tu me rassures, merci de de post  :Wink: 

----------

## OuinPis

Juste pour les chiffres, mon P4 en pleine charge prenais facilement 85 voir 90 degrés, alors que mon Core 2 Duo 6400 non over clocké n'a jamais dépassé les 43 degrés en pleine charge, les deux ayant le ventirad livré avec le proc.

----------

